# Violet Olivia 6th september 08



## AmysBumpNo3

just quickly nipping on to tell my birth story whilst the mad house is quite! lol

ok, so friday i had a sweep at 4pm, by 9pm i was getting contractions 10mins apart.
5am sat morning they dramatically changed to 7mins, then 4 then 2 within an hour. so by 6am we were at the hospital.
after they examined me, i was made to walk around for an hour untill i was 4cm dialated. so at 7am, id reached 4cm and i got into the pool. PURE JOY! took the pain from my back straight away!

contractions were sticking at 2-3mins apart and baby violet was quite happy staying at that for a while. i was handeling the pain easily untill just after 1pm. the pain was really bad but i didnt feel the urge to push much so the midwife felt the need to get my prune like self out the pool to pop my waters.

instantly i wanted to push so i had to walk to the next room to give birth!!! (dont ask why, its beyond me! i was frozen and shaking from just getting out a nice warm pool!!!) 3mins later, 2 pushes and a tad blow on the gas and air, and violet popped her head out, along with her right arm! lol after abit of panting instead of pushing she was finally born at 1:31pm weighing 7lb 5.2oz with a full head of dark hair!!

it totally shocked the midwife and she has classed the birth as spontanious! lol

i didnt need any stitches YAY! and was home by 5pm same day. no dredded wards to wait round in! woohoo!! i discharged myself which the hospital didnt like and arranged for my doc to see me & violet at home. doc & midwife have been and everythings great. she has a little brusing on her nose and eyebrow from her right arm being in the way but thats all.

violets a little angel. really loves her milk! and that right arm causes some right trouble still, constantly scratching herself and pulling her dummy out! lol i swear the devil makes work for babys right arms!

just want to say thankyou everyone for all the support and advise youve given me throughout my pregnancy. youve all been great and goodluck to all waiting mummys!

xx

https://photos-999.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v331/121/58/614376999/n614376999_1223676_1021.jpg
https://photos-999.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v314/121/58/614376999/n614376999_1230661_590.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations shes lovely!!


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni and well done you!!! she is beautiful!!! XxxX


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## Mummy2Many

she is gorgeous.. congratulations hun!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!


----------



## Frankie

cant get over her hair!! 

shes lovely!!


----------



## ~KACI~

She is gorgeous, and looking nice and cosy in that second pic x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is lovely!


----------



## liamnsean

Congrats! Violet is ABSOLUTELY beautiful!!


----------



## leedsforever

was only thinking today about you :):)

glad your not still waiting... shes gorgeous hun!!!

And so jealous.... 2 pushes :) wow!!


----------



## Baby-Love

congratulations.


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Congratulations - what a fab birth! I want one like that!


----------



## carries

COngrats she is beautiful xx


----------



## Blob

Totally gorgeous.. Congratulations!!


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! She is sooo cute.

xxx


----------



## destiny27

congrats :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous, congrats hun :D


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations she's gorgeous x


----------



## nessajane

shes adorable!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahh congrats hun. xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she's beautiful.


----------



## danni2609

congrats! Look at all her hair!


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations shes adorable. Wot alot of hair shes got aswell!!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, She is gorgeous and look at all the hair. Well done
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful hun


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Becki77

Oh wow, shes a cutie! congrats on the perfect labour!!! I love her bunch of hair, its so lovely!!!


----------



## Mamafy

:cloud9: she is gorgeous hun, Congratulations. Thats a great birthday too, me and violet share it:happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!! xo


----------



## Heather.78

Congrats hun glad everything went well its nice to hear a story where the pool was useful because I want a waterbirth and its reassuring to hear it help she is so cute :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bambikate

congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes lovely x


----------



## SalJay

Congrats she's lovely - well done x


----------



## Donna79x

awwww she is gorg hun xxx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations. She is lovely!


----------



## Pebbles

shes gorgeous lots of lovely hair


----------



## clairebear

congrats xxx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun!! She's beautiful! 
xx


----------



## MrsP

She's beautiful. Congratulations x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Aww, what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes lovely x


----------



## mumy2princess

congrats hun, shes gorgeous x


----------



## Miss Duke

She is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :D


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats hunni she is gawjuss!!
xx


----------



## luckylady911

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, she's gorgeous. Look at that hair!


----------



## Belle

congrats!! what a cutie!! xx


----------



## AC81

Look at all that lovely hair - congratulations!! Glad everything was so straightforward for you x


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's beautiful. Wow, all that hair!!! x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats! shes beautiful!


----------



## mummykay

congratulations, she is beautiful and I love her name!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! That is alot of hair wow! x


----------

